# R&B



## JPdensetsu (May 13, 2009)

I and a friend are making a "radioshow" for school and we need to make an own logo. But none of us has experience with photoshop. So, I was wondering if someone could make me a logo (for an A4 format) with the text "Radio R&B". Hopefully someone can make somthing beautiful!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sp33der (May 13, 2009)

What style do you want it? Vector, grunge, digipainting?

And just a logo(a typo) or something like a poster?


----------



## Noitora (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna take anyone else's head who's doing it right now, I've already spent more than an hour on it.


----------



## Sp33der (May 13, 2009)

Hahaha sorry, Noitora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,






http://i42.tinypic.com/206c1hd.jpg

Can always add some more D:


----------



## DarkRey (May 13, 2009)

R&B & SEX? 
Awesome


----------



## Noitora (May 14, 2009)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> Hahaha sorry, Noitora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really awesome but it would look bad on an A4 paper.


----------



## Sp33der (May 14, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Sp33der said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww and I used CMYK colors D:


----------

